# looking for a reputable breeder in california



## larryc (Sep 17, 2012)

juist like the title says i have searched the net but i dont have any experince with any of them so i would like to know who in cali is a reputable pitbull breeder i dont really have any requirements except for it to be healthy of some size and above all good temperment i wont be looking to buy a pup for about a year i just want to have all the info i can get my budget is up to 2500 but that would be the max thanks.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you looking for some size are looking for American Bully or UKC APBT? Depending on what your looking for would make the difference in the breeder you should contact.

Are you looking to show? Do Weight Pull ect? Whats the purpose of the dog?


----------



## larryc (Sep 17, 2012)

not looking to do any kind of competing as of now i want a athletic strong pitbull becuse thats my peronality the use is going to be a family dog and a friend for my son i will be going to the lake and doing outdoors like camping hiking etc hope this helps.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

If you're not looking to compete or show, why not adopt? There are PLENTY of bullies in shelters looking for homes!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## larryc (Sep 17, 2012)

i have gone to the local shelters around me and pickings are very slim.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

that's strange. because in LA every other kennel has a dog that can serve your purposes. our shelters have many dogs with great potential.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

and alot of those are under a year old.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What area of CA are you in?


----------



## larryc (Sep 17, 2012)

i live in kingsburg but their is a shelter in fresno i went to it about 3 weeks ago most were mixes but if i could find a pup i would pick it up no problem just their is alot of people that have these dogs just to look like hard a ass and these are the dogs that are in the shelter.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

larryc said:


> i live in kingsburg but their is a shelter in fresno i went to it about 3 weeks ago most were mixes but if i could find a pup i would pick it up no problem just their is alot of people that have these dogs just to look like hard a ass and these are the dogs that are in the shelter.


Yeah up this far north we don't have the overflow that they have in Southern CA.

I would recommend talking to these kennels.

Nevada Kennels APBT's and SBT's
BLU PRINT KENNELS

I think they are local, but they may have moved.
New Page 1


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

im from the Sacramento area and there are a ton of adoption options up here. Badrap operates out of San Fransisco and i deal with Chako pit bull rescue all the time. there are options, just gotta look. 

There are some good kennels nearby. Nevada Kennels, Caragan Kennels, Bluprint Kennels. if u have a question about any kennel u can always ask us here and we will give it to u straight.


----------



## larryc (Sep 17, 2012)

its kinda funny looking the pit lincoln at caragan kennel he looks just like my old dog buddy thanks for the help this might sound like a really stupid question but how do some of the pitbulls from some of the other kennels have pitbulls that are 115-150lbs some have the face of a bullmastiff and it just dosent look like a real pitbull and some are around 95-100lb and look like a pitbull just not a monster?


----------



## larryc (Sep 17, 2012)

what do you guys and gals think of Ironmanpits they seem to have a clean facility and are in california and not to far away from me.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

larryc said:


> this might sound like a really stupid question but how do some of the pitbulls from some of the other kennels have pitbulls that are 115-150lbs some have the face of a bullmastiff and it just dosent look like a real pitbull and some are around 95-100lb and look like a pitbull just not a monster?


They don't have American Pit Bull Terriers they have American Bullies that they call pits... This goes for Ironman as well. Those are not Pit Bulls.


----------



## larryc (Sep 17, 2012)

thats what i thought but as to Ironmanpits do know anything about them as a breeder thanks for the help.


----------



## larryc (Sep 17, 2012)

i just looked at my last post and realized that when i said thanks for the help it kinda looked like i was being a smart but i was not meaning it to i have had problems with that kind of thing in the past.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

If u want a bully.. Razor Nation is in Central CA... They produce some clean bullies


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

larryc said:


> thats what i thought but as to Ironmanpits do know anything about them as a breeder thanks for the help.


I don't know anything about them, but when looking into a bully I would go with someone who comes highly recommended by people who really know and CARE about the breed. With how bad backyard breeding is in the APBT the AmBully is right up there with way way to many people just breeding dogs at random.

Clint suggest a breeder I would look into them, or Lauren may pop in with some kennels for you.. She knows that stuffs


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

If you want a bully pup but don't want or need papers, you could come up to our neck of the woods, hang out with me and Odin's mom and take an awesome one home from our shelter. Our shelter is overflowing with them. Hell, if I try, I can get you a rescue pup with papers. All the dogs I have up for adoption right now are your more typical APBT type (my preference)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Kingsgurl said:


> If you want a bully pup but don't want or need papers, you could come up to our neck of the woods, hang out with me and Odin's mom and take an awesome one home from our shelter. Our shelter is overflowing with them. Hell, if I try, I can get you a rescue pup with papers. All the dogs I have up for adoption right now are your more typical APBT type (my preference)


we still need to meet up ourselves lol! but i agree u can find what u want from a rescue.

not sure if u have facebook or not but heres the rescue i help https://www.facebook.com/chakopitbull?ref=ts Miss Ellen is a lil sweet bully and Auzzie is a bigger male pit type mix. and others!


----------



## larryc (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks I really appreciate all of the help I don't have Facebook my space but my wife has Facebook so I can use her account I plan to get a pup in about a year I just want to be fully equipped with everything I will need Knowledge toys etc thanks for all the opinions and suggestions I will definitely check out the rescue thank you.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you want a good looking dog and have that kind of budget check out caragenkennel.com she has some great looking dogs, she's not in CA but close


----------

